# Anyone know how to install a digital temperature controller for aquariums?



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I am interested in buying one of these. Does anyone know how I can wire it up. Or what it attaches to?


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Looks really cool, I couldn't imagine it that hard, stick the thermometer(left side) in the water attach the heater to it and stick it in and set it to what you want, a buddy of mine had one and it was really simple, altho his bugged out during a power outage


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would assume, like Dman said, to put the probe into the water, and then plug your heater into the controller unit.

All it really will do is measure the temperature of the water, and then open/close a relay to turn on/off the heater. 

Technically speaking, most heaters already have that function (thermostat). The digital display out is a handy feature to have, but you may just be able to get by with a cheaper digital thermometer unit.

Just my thoughts.


----------

